# Bucket Heater



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I saw a bucket heater at Tractor Supply today, not a de-icer but a heater. It appeared to be a metal heater that you stick in a 5 gallon bucket to heat water.

Does anyone use one of these? It seems like it would have a couple of key applications around here as I don't have heated water in the barn. I soak the horse feed and I'm sure warmed water would be more appealing(not wanting to stick it in the food, but rather warm the water and then pour it to soak). Then when I milk the goats, I prefer having warmed water for me and the animal being milked. I used to just carry a small bowl of hot water out and by the time I actually get to milking it's just "not cold".

How fast do these things work? Are they worth the $35? Would it work like I'm thinking it will?

It sure seems like a bucket of warmed water would be really nice.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Use one for the goats, love it. In the spring, the cord wraps up underneath so you can continue to use the bucket all year round. Quite sturdy gadgets, seem a bit thicker than regular pails.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

We've used them to water cats. They don't exactly get warm.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Do you mean the heater thingie you put in a bucket to make HOT water (not just de-iced, above freezing water)?

I have one, and use it just as you mentioned - for heating the water that I use for the beet pulp. It heats 4-5 gallons in maybe 20-30 minutes? I've never timed it.

BUT - you must be VERY CAREFUL to NEVER forget about it while heating water! It will heat the water to boiling, boil it out, and melt the bucket, potentially causing a barn fire. I'm so paranoid about that, so I'm super careful with it.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Yes Malinda, that's the one. 

Here is the link to it.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/allied-precision-bucket-heater-1000-w-2170534


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

wolffeathers said:


> Yes Malinda, that's the one.
> 
> Here is the link to it.
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/allied-precision-bucket-heater-1000-w-2170534


Yup, that's what I have. The guard even got squished and it still heats fine.

They work great, but just don't forget about it when you're using it.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I would rather have the Heated Bucket.
They WORK.
I have 3 of them and two have stood out in the open air and not even frosted on the sides at 25 Below zero. and at 35 WATTS it is real nice on the electric bill.
And at 27 bucks it is even cheaper to by then that one that you physically have to heat the water


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I've used them before too and they do get the water hot. Be careful!


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Heated buckets don't get the water hot, it's merely above freezing. Sometimes HOT water is needed in the barn, or at the very least, it's nice to have if you want it.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Do the buckets with built-in heaters actually heat the water up or just keep it warm enough to keep from freezing?

I guess I'm more in the market for something to make hot water available in the barn, rather than something like a tank de-icer. Really not in a position to install a "hot" water heater in our uninsulated barn. (One day, I'll have my dream barn with hot and cold water. LOL)

I would be open to using a bucket with the builtin heater(like the one ArabianKnight posted and just dipping the water I needed out of it, if it kept the water warm/hot enough.

*ETA: Posted the same time Malinda did. LOL Thanks, that's what I was looking for. Something to make hot water available for soaking feed and washing(wounds, udders, hands, etc)*

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> I would rather have the Heated Bucket.
> They WORK.
> I have 3 of them and two have stood out in the open air and not even frosted on the sides at 25 Below zero. and at 35 WATTS it is real nice on the electric bill.
> And at 27 bucks it is even cheaper to by then that one that you physically have to heat the water


She's talking about something different than just a bucket that keeps water thawed. This water heater heats the water to very high temps.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> She's talking about something different than just a bucket that keeps water thawed. This water heater heats the water to very high temps.


Yes that is why I said these buckets are cheaper then those kind of fast heaters. And also started with I would Rather.
And No the bucket built in heaters keep it from freezing, and just low temps it may get tepid, but certainly not hot or even warm.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Ahh, I misunderstood, too, but am checking out the link these fine ladies have provided.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Yes that is why I said these buckets are cheaper then those kind of fast heaters. And also started with I would Rather.
> And No the bucket built in heaters keep it from freezing, and just low temps it may get tepid, but certainly not hot or even warm.


She _wants_ the water to be warm/hot.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Aquarium heater would probably be cheaper and in a controlled situation like having a watched heated bucket for warm hands and washing it would not have the risks of running dry (although the slightly more expensive ones don't have a problem with that) or getting knocked out. You can still hit 90F water in subzero temps with a heater rated for a 20-29Gallon tank (about $20 on the cheap end) in a 4-5gallon bucket. Done it.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

It's similar to the heating element that is in your household water heater. Has about as much oomph, too. They work quite well. Like anything powerful enough to be effective, you have to use caution.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

arabian knight said:


> I would rather have the Heated Bucket.
> They WORK.
> I have 3 of them and two have stood out in the open air and not even frosted on the sides at 25 Below zero. and at 35 WATTS it is real nice on the electric bill.
> And at 27 bucks it is even cheaper to by then that one that you physically have to heat the water


That's what I use!


----------

